# WOMAN SETS DEADLIFTING RECORD



## Eric Smith (Aug 3, 2022)

Woman Sets Raw Deadlifting Record
					

Woman Sets Raw Deadlifting Record




					road2hardcoreiron.net


----------



## Dex (Aug 3, 2022)

Error when clicking on link. Hopefully it is a real woman and not a tranny woman.


----------



## Eric Smith (Aug 3, 2022)

Dex said:


> Error when clicking on link. Hopefully it is a real woman and not a tranny woman.


I clicked and it went through on my end here.


----------



## Dex (Aug 3, 2022)

I saw it. 1620 total. Much more than me. She does have what looks to be 100lbs on me though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2022)

Sweet. She's a big girl. Congrats to her!


----------



## Eric Smith (Aug 3, 2022)

Dex said:


> I saw it. 1620 total. Much more than me. She does have what looks to be 100lbs on me though.


Crazy, right?


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

That was awesome ! ... the lil girl they got behind her on the dead lift .... just LOL


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

Damn 🤩


----------

